
Bing Ballmer Says You’re Fired [video] - jkopelman
http://mashable.com/2009/12/19/bing-youre-fired/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The original linked to from this item:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1005926>

Personally, I really can't care.

